# m2eclips + strust2 == geht nicht



## stevchen99 (4. Jan 2011)

hallo,

ich habe plugin m2eclipse benutzen und meine jsp erkennt struts2 taglib, aber er geht nicht.

http://le-esp.fr/Video/J2EE/mavenTomcatStruts2.wmv

Danke im voraus,
Stev


----------



## Noctarius (4. Jan 2011)

Äh geht es etwas ausführlicher? Wer geht nicht? Oo


----------



## stevchen99 (4. Jan 2011)

na ja, wenn du die video angucken. alles geht wunderbar. aber nachdem ich die Struts2 angehangt, geht nicht mehr.

Danke im voraus

PS: ich habe dieselbe video in diese Maven Struts2 Pictures, Maven Struts2 Images, Maven Struts2 Photos, Maven Struts2 Videos - Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Noctarius (4. Jan 2011)

Also was mir aufgefallen ist, keine Ahnung ob es damit zusammenhängt, du erstellst ein normales "Dynamisches Webprojekt" und machst nachträglich ein Maven Projekt daraus. Ab diesem Moment stimmen die Source / Target / Webapp Folder nicht mehr, da Eclipse hier andere Vorgaben hat als Maven.

Willst du ein Maven Projekt erstellen nutze einen entsprechenden Archtype. Da gibt es sicher auch extra einen für Struts.


----------



## stevchen99 (4. Jan 2011)

hallo,

Vielen dank fuer dier antwort.

erstmal habe ich project maven und dann mit dem archytyp strust hinzugefuegt. 
die problem ich kann nicht laufen mit Tomcat nur mit jetty.

und dann habe ich so gemacht wie in meine video, Sie haben recht gehabt --> Maven hat meine strulture geandert.

Frage:
1. welche ist besser Tomcat oder Jetty ?
2. wenn ich maven project herstellt (maven | Flickr - Photo Sharing!), er ist nicht als web project. Wie kann ich Maven als web project herstellen und laufen mit tomcat ?

Danke im voraus,
Stev


----------



## Noctarius (4. Jan 2011)

Die beiden sind sich ebenbürdig vom Umfang im Bereich Servlets. Tomcat ist aber eher der Standalone Server während Jetty eher embedded genutzt wird.

Aber auch Maven Webapp Projekte lassen sich in Eclipse mit dem Tomcat starten.


----------

